# An early start! Fall kidding thread



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

I was meaning to make another one of these 😅 Tried one a while back but I ended up being too busy to keep it updated.
I wasn’t planning on making this until I noticed one of my does due on the 22nd had no ligaments and is constantly having contractions, so I guess we start now! 

Up first for our fall kidding is Raffi.
Gorgeous soon to be FF I’ve been excited about since I’ve had her bred 😁















I’m in the barn with her as I’m typing this out. Her contractions are definitely getting stronger and more noticeable, but she’s trying her hardest to act like nothing’s going on 🙄

Up next is big Penny, due on the 22nd. Her bag as been filling like crazy but ligs are still hard. She surprised me with twins last year having no idea she was even bred, so seeing how big she is now and how much milk she’s already making I’m suspecting she has either trips or quads in there 😅

















Third is Demi, our oldest girl in the herd. This will be her eighth freshening and she’s holding up beautifully! I suspect she is going to have trips like last year 😁
















Fourth is my most suspenseful pairing. This girl is everything I look for in a goat. She is due on the 25th and I’m thinking twins from her again. This will be her third freshening

















And lastly we have Eddy, I’m also expecting twins but wouldn’t hate triplets 😉 another one of my favorites. Her confirmation is gorgeous! I just wish her udder looked just as good. Hopefully if she’s bred to the right buck, she’ll make a good brood doe 😊 this will be her third freshening


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Thank you!
Just moved Raffi into her official kidding stall. Already presenting goo so fingers crossed for babies soon! 😁


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Her udder now compared to last night.















Can’t wait to see what she throws! This is the buck she was bred to 😁 looking for some long and level kids ~


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice herd! Hope you have easy, peasy kiddings and lots of does!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Wow! All your does are just so beautiful!! I love them all!! 🥰 

Hope Raffi releases her hostages soon and has an uneventful labor and delivery to healthy kids!! Happy kidding!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Beautiful does! Can’t wait to see those cute kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All looking great.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Great looking herd! Happy kiddings!


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

After a long and suspenseful day Raffi finally released a little single doe 🤦‍♀️
i would’ve been so mad at her if it wasn’t the cutest little thing! Polled and moon spotted to boot 😉


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

She's adorable! 🥰 Do you know if you will be retaining her? Do you have a name picked out yet?


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> She's adorable! 🥰 Do you know if you will be retaining her? Do you have a name picked out yet?


I definitely think I’ll be retaining her, I’m loving her body length and rump already ❤ No name yet but I want to go with a fall themed name for her 😁


----------



## Orcakat (Mar 31, 2021)

Well, she's precious!! Congratulations!

How about Spice for a name? Haha


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

NorthRidge Farms said:


> I definitely think I’ll be retaining her, I’m loving her body length and rump already ❤ No name yet but I want to go with a fall themed name for her 😁


Can't wait to hear what name you choose for her! She's a cutie! 🥰


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

She's really cute. Has the name Autumn been used yet.


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Orcakat said:


> Well, she's precious!! Congratulations!
> 
> How about Spice for a name? Haha


She's such a sweetheart 🥰 Spice is on the list of name options, but I think my family wants to go with Either Autumn or Apple Crumb 😁



NigerianNewbie said:


> She's really cute. Has the name Autumn been used yet.


Thank you, I love the name Autumn! Definitely might go with Autumn for her. I still want to get a better idea of her personality for a good name to go with it 😊


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

How about Autumn Apple Crumb, just go with all of them! 😄 She is so cute!

All your does look amazing! I can't wait to see more of your babies.😚


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

We have another one in the kidding stall! Demi has decided she wanted to be the next one to go 😁


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Woah, Demi you look like you're about to drag on the ground there! 😄 Definitely looking ready to pop!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Happy and uneventful kidding to the both of you.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh yay! More cute kiddos! Hope all goes smoothly!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay Demi!! Hope everything goes well!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Did Demi release her hostages yet @NorthRidge Farms?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful Doeling..miss Autumn. Please post a picture of her and add to our 2021 Kidding Tally. We would love to see her and all your other wee ones there!


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

It was a bit of a ride, after Demi went into labor all of the other girls decided to do the same thing, fudge wanted to have a back to back kidding with Demi, and Eddy and penny the next day went and did the same thing 🤦‍♀️ It’s been an exhausting week with work, kids, and getting additions built to the farm. So without waiting any longer, here are the kids! 😁











































A total of 3 bucks and 6 does! Unfortunately one of penny’s twin doelings was DOA, a beautiful buckskin with roaning that made her look almost silver in the front with a white belt. 
but I’m happy and thankful for the 8 healthy kids we have 😊


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh my goodness! Look at all those babies! Sorry about the DOA, it always seems to be the prettiest ones. 😔 Eight healthy kids though is amazing! Congratulations!

I scrolled by your post at first, just looking at the pictures and for a minute I thought that one doe had had all those by herself! 😝


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, good work, they are adorable.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww💞💕💗💓💝 what adorable kids! Soooo cute. Im sorry for your loss💔. 
Please put them on the 2021 Kidding Tally...everyone enjoys them their..and we get to see if bucklings or doelings are winning!.😘


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

What beauties. Congratulations on the successes. Sorry about the 1.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Awe I’m so sorry one was DOA. That’s always hard 

The others are adorable though!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Cuties


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Wow, sounds like you had a really busy week!! So sorry to hear about the beautiful doeling that was DOA. It's always hard to loose an animal. But on the bright side of things, I very happy to hear you have eight healthy, bouncy, adorable kids!! Congrats!! Glad everything went well for the most part.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry for the loss. 

Congrats on the others.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

How are the babies?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Things are going well! This kidding season went by really fast. All kids that weren't retained have found amazing homes and i'm already getting ready for next kidding season. I think i'll be making a 2022 kidding thread instead of posting updates on here just to get more organized


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Good to hear! And please do make a post!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

